# New Ride



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is my new to me ride. So far I love it and it does catch fish. Includes are some of the flies that work for me.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats!! nice flies also.


----------



## PL (Sep 28, 2011)

What type of material is the clouser made of? Kinda looks like craft fur from the pic.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

That's not a clouser, it's a crackfish clouser. A clouser uses deer hair. 

Nice ride.


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*ride*

congrats! all looks good to me. what bodies of water are you fishing?


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

The clouser is ep fiber over craft fur. It also has glass rattle eyes.
I ussually fish trinity and EGB.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nice. Looks like you are all set up for success.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Nice boat & flies.try not to catch them all.leave some for the rest of us.


----------

